# ARC KS1000.1BX Amp powers on but no sound.



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I have a problem with the amp in the title.
Amp powers on and it look like it work ok but no sound out.
Does anybody have any idea where to find the schematic diagram of this amp?
I tried to ask the arc company but they would not want to Share.
The problem is that the audio signal stops after the main chip and I can not locate the exact place because I do not know the way that the signal should go.
By the way the chip was tested and it work fine.
Maybe someone has an idea?
Thanks in advance to those who can help.


----------

